# Opening morning



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Well got out and saw four blues and a whole bunch of ruffies only couldn't get the trees out from between me and them so came home with almost a limit of blues


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

the one on the right is going on the wall


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm jealous!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Me too! I knew the reports would start coming in pretty early! 

Good work blueshooter! Living up to your name.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I went out, didnt see a dang thing......


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

put about 6 miles and four+ hours under my belt, though two of those were shot in the first half hour


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice birds.. 8) 

Cant wait to see that mount.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Good job! well I went out this morning to my spot up on Monte Cristo to my surprise I start arriving to my honey hole and there's a constuction flagger flagging me to slow down. well right where I hunt they have a full blown construction crew going to town installing pipe for gas lines they had the hole mtn side tore up :x enough said. so I hunted another area near by no luck! I guess next time i'll just joing the crowds at Curtis Creek.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

drsx said:


> I went out, didnt see a dang thing......


Same here  Cows everywhere


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

MKP said:


> drsx said:
> 
> 
> > I went out, didnt see a dang thing......
> ...


+2 no grouse at all
Cows, sheep, humans everywhere!
We also go a pic of a wolf track in the Soapstone drainage. Talked to an elk hunter who saw it and a giant blackie in the same area!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The elk hunt was wearing thin by about noon today. I just wasn't enthused about it at all. Finally I said to hell with elk. I came home to catch the BYU game up until I couldn't take that anymore. I knew there was one thing that could make the day a little more positive: birddogging! So I loaded my hairy best buddy and we hit a local hill where I'd seen some birds while archery hunting. We hunted from 6:00-7:30 and came home with a limit. 

The first pair that went up didn't even get shot at. I just froze like I didn't know what to do...The first birds of the year got to me, I guess. :roll: We put six pairs and a single in the air. I went 4/4 on birds I shot at so now I have a delicious meal for Sunday dinner. :EAT:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Lots of people, lots of sheep, few birds.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I just froze like I didn't know what to do...The first birds of the year got to me, I guess. :roll:


That always happens to me as well... Birds flush in opposite directions... that one, no that one, no... Too late. :lol:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Ryfly said:


> Lots of people, lots of sheep, few birds.


Yep bummer.


----------



## BNOVA (Sep 13, 2010)

nice job


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Very good weekend at least where I was at in Cache Valley, dog was a little tired the second day though


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great time blueshooter glad you found some thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Great job, Chris!

I took my son down to the Richfield area to look for deer to fill his antlerless tag, and I couldn't find a single deer! There are no deer in the valley from Salina to Elsinore. None.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks Dennis 

sorry to hear, i haven't done any big game, just the birds, though i'll be putting in for cougar and my wife for bear.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry for late post.... We went out Saturday morning, there were 5 hunters and 5 dogs. we got to Strawberry area about 8:00am.
We hunted heavy pines and deadfall, into quakies, up mountain, down mountain, clearings full of rose hips and berries and saw not a single bird. We did have a 6 point bull bugle to us and he took a slow walk accross edge of clearing I was in, was within about 30 yrds of me. We headed home about 7:30pm. It's alway nice just getting out, but Da*n I wished we got some birds after bustin my butt!! :shock: :lol: Saw a few bowhunters but not many, alot of sheep still on the mountain
[attachment=1:3hbqd21p]Pine hen hunt 09-10 001_crop_crop_crop_crop.jpg[/attachment:3hbqd21p]


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

guner said:


> Sorry for late post.... We went out Saturday morning, there were 5 hunters and 5 dogs. we got to Strawberry area about 8:00am.
> We hunted heavy pines and deadfall, into quakies, up mountain, down mountain, clearings full of rose hips and berries and saw not a single bird.
> 
> I elk hunted up there the first 2 weekends and hiked my butt off through some of the most beautiful and prime grouse country you can find, never saw a single bird. Usually there are birds everywhere in the area, none this year.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> guner said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for late post.... We went out Saturday morning, there were 5 hunters and 5 dogs. we got to Strawberry area about 8:00am.
> ...


Thats where I was strawberry, same hiked around perfect area and drove all over, not a bird in sight.


----------

